# whats everyone been tying??



## OSD

just wondering during this old what everyone has been tying.


----------



## fallen513

I never pass up the opportunity to show off fly box porn.


----------



## wabi

Haven't really been tying much yet this winter (still deer hunting), but I did play around with some orange yarn and copper wire today trying to come up with a new pattern.


----------



## fallen513

wabi said:


> Haven't really been tying much yet this winter (still deer hunting), but I did play around with some orange yarn and copper wire today trying to come up with a new pattern.



Would it happen to be....a june bug pattern?


----------



## wabi

fallen513 said:


> Would it happen to be....a june bug pattern?



Actually an adaptation of the "carrot nymph" from Fly Fish Ohio 
Tried small copper wire instead of thread to add some weight, and used orange yarn instead of dubbing.
(need to get some better hackle, too )

Haven't tried them yet, but hopefully it will warm up a bit soon and I'll be able to get a fly through the surface. The snow isn't so bad, but the ice underneath really hampers the sink rate.


----------



## Rooster

I've been tying woolly buggers off and on for the last two weeks (my first flies). This one is one of my 2nd generation buggers. I still have a lot to learn, and plan of tying nothing but woolly buggers until I finally get it right.

This one still looks pretty good after it's third trout today, but it fell apart by the end of the day (5 browns, and a lot of rocks and trees).


----------



## fallen513

Nice pic Rooster! I'm happy that you're tying flies & catching fish. You'll never go back now.


----------



## wabi

Another attempt at something different tonight. Somehow it doesn't look quite as good as the one Bob Clouser & Lefty Kreh were tying in the video on YouTube. 
Half and Half -


----------



## BassSlayerChris

fallen513 said:


> I never pass up the opportunity to show off fly box porn.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Perch/Firetiger With "bloodly nose" 8in


----------



## Flyfish Dog

BassSlayerChris said:


> Perch/Firetiger With "bloodly nose" 8in


Nice tie! 
What size is the hook as it looks on the small size tho. A good word of advise is keep hooks super sharp with a diamond hook file. I am strictly using Gama Sl12S TMC SP600 hook for all my musky flies.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nice tie!
> What size is the hook as it looks on the small size tho.


It is a 4/0 Saltwater hook.


----------



## flytyer

I tried my hand at some woven body nymphs last night. The first one didn't turn out very good, but they started looking better as they went. 
These were tied on a sz. 14 scud hook using embroidry floss from JohAnn fabrics and peacock ice dubbing for the collar.
Top veiw








Side veiw








Bottom veiw


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Nice flies flytyer.


----------



## TheCream

I've been tying lots of surface bass flies. They are time consuming the way I do them, and I'd rather get a bunch of them done now so I don't have to do them this spring. I've also been tying some bigger flies for pike that I hope to go after in March.

Sliders:



Found some metallic paint at WalMart, used it on several:







Channeling my inner Fallen:



Big double bunnies, total length about 6":





Forgot this one:


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Been tying a bunch of different flies. Getting tube streamer box set for the WVA dinner raffle that will be nice set of flies. 
Here is few set of flies I am using this week on the waters.
steelie scuds






















Psyhco Green weenie tube


----------



## flytyer

BassSlayerChris said:


> Nice flies flytyer.


Thanks Chris.
Nice looking bunch of flies FFD.


----------



## fallen513

FFD, is that silicone you're using for the back on the scuds?




I did tie a bunch of orange scuds today, but still ended up with minnow imitations by the end of the night.



3/0 flat wing


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Nymph Stretch Skin Natural Latex by Hareline. I tie them down to size #30.


----------



## RonT

30....? WOW! What size is the Orange one in your last pic? I may mosey down that way today, weather sez flurries but interactive shows sun. No 30's for me...but maybe a Cream Midge or White Chronomid in a 22.
R


----------



## Flyfish Dog

RonT the orange one is a #16. I most likely be down there Thursday so I will have them on me. The #30 are extremely deadly on the Elk River where I normally use them.


----------



## RonT

I know another guy who fishes the Elk....two extremes...#32's or "Christmas Tree" ornaments.
R


----------



## TheCream

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nymph Stretch Skin Natural Latex by Hareline. I tie them down to size #30.


What's the matter, you scared of a 32?


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Sadly they dont make the right hook like T2488 in 32s.


----------



## striperrams

Been tying these caddis larva, size 12 and 14's. Good fun for Oil creek...


----------



## RonT

Now that's a nice tie, looks like you impaled a natural. 
R



striperrams said:


> Been tying these caddis larva, size 12 and 14's. Good fun for Oil creek...


----------



## Steelhead Fever

Wow guys...haven't checked the fly forum for awhile NICE FLIES!!!

Flytyer-I like the woven body...something to try in the future....seems reeaaalllyyyy hard!! *I love the peacock ice dub**killer* nice job..

Cream-those rabbit strip flies are sick!! I would LOVE to have some in the spring chasing tarpon down in Florida- in the last pic-the one with a white body and red "collar" is what we caught the most on believe it or not...I would have thought you were tying those for tarpon if this was not a Ohio forum lol...nice!!

FFD-The shrimp patterns are sick!! You should pound steel on them! Good idea with the greenie weenie tube!! Good job!!

striperrams-that looks like a good pattern but hard to see...I fish oil...would like to see another pic!! ---nice tie!!!

Good job everyone!!!


----------



## flytyer

Thanks for the nice comment Steelhead Fever. They're not that hard to do after you figure out how to do it.
Here's a youtube video that shows how to do it.




He's useing wire, but I use embroidry floss from the craft store to tie mine. I can't get the wire to come out smooth.
Search youtube (woven body nymphs) and you'll get a bunch of different videos on how to do it.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

wow thats awesome!! thanks


----------



## fallen513

The 20" brown that swiped at my bugger has been haunting me all week.


----------



## Andrew S.

Seth - you wouldn't need a new chest pack if you'd simply put more than one fly in each of those little compartments. No wonder you need so many fly boxes.


----------



## fallen513

Gotta keep'm organized!


----------



## nitsud

Not really flies, but my first ties nonetheless. Anybody know if wipers eat mice?


----------



## fallen513

Dustin's hooked!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Well deer seasons over, snows on the ground. Time to convert that deer hair into bass bugs for those smallmouth...I think I have a ten year supply already but tying sure helps with cabin fever.


----------



## TheCream

oldstinkyguy said:


> Well deer seasons over, snows on the ground. Time to convert that deer hair into bass bugs for those smallmouth...I think I have a ten year supply already but tying sure helps with cabin fever.


Spinning deer hair is one of those things I am not very good at but enjoy trying and hope to improve on.  Last night I tried a large diver on a 2/0 hook that I may try to throw for pike this spring. I think it will work, but I'm no artistic expert with deer hair.


----------



## fallen513

That's really nice Jeff. I don't mess with spinning deer hair, mainly because I haven't bought it.


----------



## TheCream

fallen513 said:


> That's really nice Jeff. I don't mess with spinning deer hair, mainly because I haven't bought it.


Thanks, I wasn't real happy with my trimming job. I thought I got the hair packed tightly enough, but the collar didn't wind up as high as I had hoped. I think I should have trimmed the front of the head down a little more. Oh well, hopefully it will improve!


----------



## flytyer

That diver looks pretty good. Maybe trim the head down a little more next time like you said. I'm not that good with deer hair but I play with it now and then. Just keep practicing and you'll get it down.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Jeff, you did a fine job on it. Just keep at it and keep tying a bunch. I see that you didnt pack it down to much so it will dive better than fully pack fly. pike and bass will surely whack em.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I'm tying a lot of Poppers and Decievers for Bass and Pike. Also tying some Dries and Nymphs for Trout.


----------



## wabi

Had some minor surgery this week that turned into a bit more than the doctor expected. A cyst on my hip that should have taked a 1/2" cut to pop out ended up taking a 3-4" incision and cut it out because of scar tissue around it. No problems with the cyst, but instead of being at home for 24 hours it's taking a little longer to recover from. 
I can't spend too much time sitting in my chair, but I have made a few attempts to tie a few patterns to pass the time.

At least if I get all the small medical problems taken care of while the weather is bad I can do more fishing come spring!


----------



## Ajax

wabi said:


> Had some minor surgery this week that turned into a bit more than the doctor expected. A cyst on my hip that should have taked a 1/2" cut to pop out ended up taking a 3-4" incision and cut it out because of scar tissue around it. No problems with the cyst, but instead of being at home for 24 hours it's taking a little longer to recover from.
> I can't spend too much time sitting in my chair, but I have made a few attempts to tie a few patterns to pass the time.
> 
> At least if I get all the small medical problems taken care of while the weather is bad I can do more fishing come spring!


I really like your craw imitations. Nice looking flies.


----------



## TheCream

I played around with stippled paint jobs this weekend on a couple of sliders. Here were attempts 1 and 2:





I've tied a bunch of these this winter (sliders), but they take me so long to finish that I need to do them now so they don't eat up too much time this spring! I'm going to switch gears and do some poppers this week.


----------



## fallen513

I need to head back out for the trout. Come on weekend!


Some nymphs for myself, using glow in the dark material sent to me by a friend:



















And some flatwing shad for said friend:


----------



## Steelhead Fever

sucker spawns......dozens...no joke!! getting ready for spring!!


----------



## striperrams

I was tying some of these caddis pupa at the FFF expo and a few people were asking for a receipe, so I'll post it. 
Hook: TMC 2488 (14-20)
gills: one gray ostrich herl
body: built up with caddis green uni-strech and clear d-rib wound through...a very small gap between turns of d-rib. Then wind ostrich into the gaps up to about the 75 % area.
collar: brown hen
antennae: 2 bronze mallard barbs..or wood duck or whatever
head: peacock herl
good fly for Clearfork, Oil Creek or wherever there's caddis. down and across!
Hope you will excuse my photography...just can't seem to get the hang of it.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

striperrams said:


> I was tying some of these caddis pupa at the FFF expo and a few people were asking for a receipe, so I'll post it.
> Hook: TMC 2488 (14-20)
> gills: one gray ostrich herl
> body: built up with caddis green uni-strech and clear d-rib wound through...a very small gap between turns of d-rib. Then wind ostrich into the gaps up to about the 75 % area.
> collar: brown hen
> antennae: 2 bronze mallard barbs..or wood duck or whatever
> head: peacock herl
> good fly for Clearfork, Oil Creek or wherever there's caddis. down and across!
> Hope you will excuse my photography...just can't seem to get the hang of it.


Nice tie!!


----------



## fallen513

That's a really killer fly striperrams!



As for the photo, it is great. Everyone's camera has limitations... the two big variables in a macro photo are distance to subject and amount of light. Increase your light...maybe move the lens a little farther from the fly & you'll have exactly what you're looking for.

If you're using a digital, look for a macro feature, usually denoted by a flower. This will decrease the amount of space needed from the lens to subject.


----------



## flytyer

Sweet looking pupa striperrams. I need to tie some of those and give them a try.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Here are some Drys I tied. My favorite are the Deer Hair Caddis's.


----------



## RonT

I'm curious about the Orange, where do you fish them?
R


----------



## Rod Hawg

All over. Walborn, and ponds for Gills. And never use them for trout. I use the Deer Hair Caddis's for Trout, Bass, and Crappie.I like to use a dull colored orange in bright water and bright orange in dark or murky water. Hope this helps.


----------



## RonT

If you ever get up the either branch of the AuSable in mid Summer, and fish those just before and into dark....you may get a surprise.

R


----------



## Rod Hawg

Ok. I went today to a pond that had a small spot of open water and caught 10 Gills in freezing temps. My Fly Rod's guides kept filling up with ice. I called it a quits when my line started freezing. Was catching them on Nymhs and Wooly Worms. Took awhile to figure out they were hitting on. I did loose a monster Gill. He kept taking line and taking line. The only reason I know it was a Gill was I saw a flash of his color. It was defintily a Gill. Probably 10-12in.


----------



## striperrams

Nice work on those flies Rod Hawg...looks like you put a lot of work into them!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thankyou so much! I like to tie them neat for the most part. And if neat means to take some time. Then so beat it. Then again if I need to tie them in a hurry they don't look as nice but they still catch fish. But thankyou again.


----------



## striperrams

Anyone going to attend the fly tying expo in Cincinnati on February 5th? I have an oportunity to be tying at the Mohican flyfishers booth. I was thinking of tying flatwing streamers and crayfish. If you get a chance, stop by and say hi. This fly does ok for stream smallies...


----------



## Rod Hawg

Here are some more flies I've tied. Some of them are some of the first flies I tied.


----------



## JOJOFLY

Just throwin in some recent ties


----------



## Clayton

Steelhead Fever said:


> sucker spawns......dozens...no joke!! getting ready for spring!!


Amen to that, I've been putting a few little touches on my new steelhead box and I'll be posting it soon enough... one for me and one for my dad 

Over 50 crystal meth eggs between the two boxes, and loads of other stuff. I'm not gonna bother posting until I get them all done though!


----------



## Flyfish Dog

I be doing muskie fishing cause I have big flies that begging to hit the waters!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Some copperheads I tied earlier today.


----------



## JOJOFLY

Nice ties-


----------



## Rod Hawg

JOJOFLY said:


> Nice ties-


Thanks. I catch a lot of these with them.


----------



## Fishaholic69

egg flies! singles, spawn and meth! the time is almost upon us!!


----------



## TheCream

Here's a few I have done in the last couple of days. This looks more or less like a normal marabou Clouser, but I added a little rectangular piece of clear plastic to the front. Tub testing in the bathroom showed the face gives it a real erratic wobble/vibration which looks VERY tempting:





I did a large number of these for a panfish/crappie fly swap, this is a crappie killer. It took almost half of my Fish Ohio crappies last year:



And here's another stippled slider. I really liked the way the paint turned out on this one. I mixed yellow and pale green paint to try to make a chartreuse paint, blue back, with a metallic pearl undercoat:


----------



## tractor5561

Fishaholic69 said:


> egg flies! singles, spawn and meth! the time is almost upon us!!


god im gonna miss steelhead alley this spring ....but i guess i can settle for swinging dries at browns on the Smith here in VA


----------



## TheCream

Fishaholic69 said:


> egg flies! singles, spawn and meth! the time is almost upon us!!


I don't know how you guys can sit there and tie eggs and spawn flies so much! Must be knowing what you'll pull in on them. I went nuts on them a few years back and still have a box pretty well stocked, thank the good Lord because I can't stand tying them! Too simple, too repetetive for me. I have had two new cards of angora yarn for different color sucker spawns for almost 2 months and can't MAKE myself do them!


----------



## Clayton

OK, I'm putting my steelie tying on hold for a while due to some Tennessee tying, so here's a few pics of what I've been up to lately, as promised.









I love how easy these are and you can hide a mountain of lead wire under there. If you're going for spring steelhead without any caddis.... Well, enjoy the scenery!









Another caddis pattern I like to tie.









There's something to be said for being trendy, I guess...









Like I said, trendy. We'll see if they work though! Piece of cake to tie.









Old standby. I used to tie mine with kevlar as shown but have switched over to fluorescent thread to give it a little more visibility. I'll let you know what fishes better.









I figured I'd give egg veil a chance this spring. Holy crap that stuff is a mess to try to tie with! I had no idea.









this is an experiment. We'll see.









And the old standby for picky steel.

I've also got some wiggle patterns that I didn't post because taking their pictures is hard 



And with all that... Ta-dah!











Just a few more prince nymphs and hares ears and I will be set for the season!


----------



## TheCream

Clayton, have you tried any of the vinyl d-rib material for caddis bodies? It's super easy, doesn't take much material, and makes a super juicy lookin' caddis!


----------



## Clayton

TheCream said:


> Clayton, have you tried any of the vinyl d-rib material for caddis bodies? It's super easy, doesn't take much material, and makes a super juicy lookin' caddis!


I sure have, but exactly how I do that is slightly hush-hush  the flies only work if the fish haven't seen 200 of the same pattern already! That and I forgot to take the pic of it lol.


----------



## fallen513

I have some orange vinyl D rib for just such occasions.


----------



## steelheader007

These folks where nice enough to post this style leech on there website, and I thought I would share it with my warm water friends! http://whistlerflyfishing.blogspot.com/2011_02_01_archive.html The following flies were tyed by me with a few alterations! The front hook on these flies are cut off so there is only the trailer for swinging!


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Super sweet ties 007!


----------



## fallen513

When you tie flies like that... when you're done, you just look at it. Damn, I can't believe I tied that! Then you fish it, see its action in the water...


Flyfishing. 


Good stuff Tom.


----------



## fallen513

Clayton, your ties are phenomenal man. One thing I lack is the patience to tie numerous flies of the same pattern. I change just about every one somehow! 

When I see a fly box full of nice flies matching & in different sizes, I get inspired. 

=)


----------



## striperrams

007, well done! streamers are on my mind too. Here's an older pattern that really works great on trout. I bet it would do good for crappie, bass too but haven't fished the pattern for them. It's the Thunder Creek. Easy to tie and a good fly to fish.


----------



## RonT




----------



## TheCream

For scale, on an SD memory card:


----------



## fallen513

Nice Ron! That'll really swim nice.


----------



## steelheader007

striperrams said:


> 007, well done! streamers are on my mind too. Here's an older pattern that really works great on trout. I bet it would do good for crappie, bass too but haven't fished the pattern for them. It's the Thunder Creek. Easy to tie and a good fly to fish.


My one friend swears by the Thunder creek pattern!


----------



## RonT

I've tied 6 flies smaller than #4 this Winter, and I've caught Trout smaller than the big flies that I've tied.
Weatherman sez ~40* next Wed., May be out before that but fer sure Wed. with a couple Buzzers like Creams a couple frames up. Hoping for some Early Black Stones.
R


----------



## striperrams

I'll bet we can get this thread to at least 100 replies with all of the good flies you guys got in your arsenals. Here's a gizzard shad with it's real counterpart. Great flies all!


----------



## striperrams

Hmmmmm...guess I should have included the fly.


----------



## wabi

Got this pattern from another forum and tied a couple to try out.
Marabou blood quill tail & body, bead chain eyes. Tried one (in red w/chartreuse eyes) this morning and caught a crappie my first cast! 
I'm tying more.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Here is one of 2 of the vise last evening. This one 8" and will post the 2nd one later.


----------



## RonT

Half 'a chicken.... What is the dark wing feather?
R


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Thats right Ron.

It is from a Keough grizzly olive saddle that I found in Gander in Cols a few years ago. Peacock herl on top. Yellow grizzly saddle,olive grizzly, Yellow badger are in the tail/center. Wait til you see other one I finshed, black/grizzly.


----------



## RonT

Bought some 2/0 Mustads at the Toledo Bass Pro, looks like about the same size.....
R


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Got some 8/0

Going to make some more on a #2 since its far easier on the arm.


----------



## fishinnick

Cant wait till spring!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Great ties guys. Good job! Can't wait to hit the Steelies on the fly.


----------



## TheCream

Couple of Klinkhammer-style dries:


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Looks good Jeff. Try some with cdc, my favorite size is 20.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Few more.


----------



## fishinnick

Flyfish Dog said:


> Few more.


What material did you use in the front of those flies? Bucktail?


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Nick you guessed it right. Nothing fancy, since I have seen to much over using of materials on extra large flies lately which makes casting more difficult.


----------



## TheCream

Been organizing my steelhead "small box." Lots of sucker spawn, crystal meth, eggs, Steak and Eggs, Eggi-Juan-Kenobi's, and caddis pupa. I need to add some stones and a few other patterns. This is not the whole supply, I just bought the box at my local fly shop last night and tied a few more meth's and sucker spawns to put in, I have this many more eggs in another bulk container.


----------



## Clayton

Nice eggs, cream! They're all consistent and that's more than I can say for mine! lol. What are those things next to the caddis on the 4th row down? Obviously not the meth or the steak and eggs, I know those patterns


----------



## TheCream

4th row down are the Eggi-Juan-Kenobi's. Just a combination of the San Juan Worm and a standard egg.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

LMAO! Thats all you got?


----------



## TheCream

Flyfish Dog said:


> LMAO! Thats all you got?


You might want to read a little closer.


----------



## Clayton

Not that either. The black and green things!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TheCream

Clayton said:


> Not that either. The black and green things!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I think you're talking about a pattern I found online, just another caddis, I think it was the "Troutfitters Steelhead Caddis." All it is, tie in some peacock herl (I used some black ostrich), wrap diamond braid for the body, tie the herl down over the back and then wrap the herl to form a head.


----------



## Rod Hawg

TMF Orvis is fairly close to my house. Got to go get some more Dry Hooks. PLus I need to get some more poppers. Need more Bucktail to.


----------



## wabi

My flies aren't showpieces, but they tend to catch fish. 

Getting ready to chase crappies and I hope these will work.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## fallen513

________________


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Ah! those arent real. 
Spoons flies that I made 2 winters ago.


----------



## fallen513

Hopefully some 40 lb. stripers like those spoons. I'm goin' a castin'!


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Actually for Redfish in the salt marsh.


----------



## wabi

DIY nymph. (just made it up as I went)


----------



## Rod Hawg

Love that nymph wabi! I'll be tying that one.


----------



## fallen513

Flyfish Dog said:


> Actually for Redfish in the salt marsh.


I meant mine.


----------



## TheCream

I did a few more colors in the stippled poppers I have been working on. The color combos I have are: pearl/metallic blue, pearl/metallic green, silver/black, gold/black, and metallic green/yellow.


----------



## tractor5561

I've beeni tying some clouser minnows with an egg pattern right before the dumbell eyes, I think it will be effective for trout and steelhead. I'll try and post pictures later


----------



## TheCream

New streamer pattern I have been playing around with for crappies in this size, it could be bumped up for bass.


----------



## JOJOFLY

You guys are talented tyers-They all look great-Just got my new fly tyer mag in the mail-Ive been out last couple weekends Bass are fly hungry-just added some new pics to my album of my jojofly victims.I can't much to bite on anything else yet this year.Like you all already know it's just nice to get out in some half way decent weather.


----------



## RonT

Mustad #1 sproat (3366)
Silver pheasant tail
Silver Mylar tube
Holographic Flashabou
Black Ostrich (Rite-Aid feather duster)
Barred Wood Duck (Can't afford Jungle Cock)
Canada Goose wings, splayed.


----------



## fallen513

Good stuff Ron. I gotta start tying salmon flies!


----------



## RonT

These big flies are kinda' addictive....
R


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Nice tye Ron!


----------



## tractor5561

stoneflys ive been tying, and the actual ones from the creek


----------



## Clayton

Man, some of these are so elaborate, I gotta say... It's been raining for way too long! haha. Wish I could get off the vise and on the water.


----------

